# VERR_ACCESS_DENIED when starting VirtualBox virtual machine



## Mike234534 (Sep 25, 2015)

I upgraded to FreeBSD 10.2, and I got this error when trying to start a virtual machine that worked earlier just fine:

`[foo@bar ~]$ VBoxManage startvm vm_name --type=headless`

```
VBoxManage: error: Could not launch a process for the machine 'vm_name' (VERR_ACCESS_DENIED)
VBoxManage: error: Details: code VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80bb0005), component Machine, interface IMachine, callee nsISupports
VBoxManage: error: Context: "LaunchVMProcess(a->session, sessionType.raw(), env.raw(), progress.asOutParam())" at line 592 of file VBoxManageMisc.cpp
```

Any idea what could be causing this? The virtual machine works fine on my desktop.

EDIT: Looks like I screwed up the title. Could some mod fix this, please?


----------



## protocelt (Sep 25, 2015)

Not sure what the problem is but that error seems to me related possibly to permission problems. Maybe check the permissions on the the VM file(s)/folder(s) and make sure your user is still in the vboxusers group to start.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 25, 2015)

Try running `VBoxHeadless --startvm vm_name` instead. It hopefully outputs a clearer error message (at least the VirtualBox manual suggests it might).


----------



## Mike234534 (Sep 26, 2015)

I added my username to group vboxusers, but I still get the same error. It looks like that the read- and write permissions on VM files are OK, shouldn't they just have rw rights for me?


----------



## protocelt (Sep 26, 2015)

Have you tried tobik's suggestion to see if you can get any better error output? That could possibly better clue us into what the problem is as suggested.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2015)

After upgrading, did you rebuild emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod?


----------



## Mike234534 (Sep 29, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Have you tried tobik's suggestion to see if you can get any better error output? That could possibly better clue us into what the problem is as suggested.



Looks like the earlier problem was caused by not having user in the vboxusers group, as now I don't get that error. I had probably forgotten to log out & log in.

But it still doesn't work, when I try to start the VM, it says that it is successfully started and it seems to be loading, but Virtualbox soon disappears from process list. I also tried to start it like tobik suggested, but it didn't output anything more elaborate.



wblock@ said:


> After upgrading, did you rebuild emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod?



I tried that, but looks like it had no effect.


----------



## tingo (Oct 1, 2015)

After rebuilding it, did you unload and then load the new kernel module?


----------



## Mike234534 (Oct 3, 2015)

tingo said:


> After rebuilding it, did you unload and then load the new kernel module?



Yes, that was it. Thanks!


----------

